# Mission: Impossible Dead Reckoning: Der Teaser-Trailer mit Tom Cruise ist da!



## Icetii (24. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mission: Impossible Dead Reckoning: Der Teaser-Trailer mit Tom Cruise ist da!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Mission: Impossible Dead Reckoning: Der Teaser-Trailer mit Tom Cruise ist da!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (24. Mai 2022)

Ein Film auf den ich mich nach langer Zeit ma wieder freue, auch wenn man noch  nicht weiß worauf man sich diesmal einlässt. Und dann direkt zwei nacheinander. Schön.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Mai 2022)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Typ immer noch große Rollen bekommt. Andere müssen nur mal was falsches auf Twitter schreiben und ruinieren sich damit die ganze Karriere (teilweise berechtigt, manche geben echt derben Mist von sich), aber Tom Cruise zieht seit Jahrzehnten seine Sektenscheiße durch und macht trotzdem noch seine Top Gun und Mission: Impossible Filme. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.

Für mich jedenfalls ist Tom Cruise allein schon ein Grund einen Film nicht zu schauen. Da fehlt mir auch die Fähigkeit den Scientology-Faktor auszublenden.


----------



## RoteRosen (25. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Typ immer noch große Rollen bekommt. Andere müssen nur mal was falsches auf Twitter schreiben und ruinieren sich damit die ganze Karriere (teilweise berechtigt, manche geben echt derben Mist von sich), aber Tom Cruise zieht seit Jahrzehnten seine Sektenscheiße durch und macht trotzdem noch seine Top Gun und Mission: Impossible Filme. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Für mich jedenfalls ist Tom Cruise allein schon ein Grund einen Film nicht zu schauen. Da fehlt mir auch die Fähigkeit den Scientology-Faktor auszublenden.


1. Guter Schauspieler
2. Klasse Talent
3. Ist das sein Leben und Scientology fügt keinen Menschen Schaden zu, ganz im Gegensatz zum Christentum oder Islam!
Nach deiner Logik müsstest du dann keinen einzigen Film mehr schauen, weil überall irgendeiner dabei ist der "An Gott glaubt"....

Topic: Ich freue mich drauf, die MI Filme sind immer unterhaltsam und den Tom wieder bei abgefahrene Stunts zuzuschauen ist immer geil, weil man da weiß, dass er die halt wirklich macht!


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Typ immer noch große Rollen bekommt. Andere müssen nur mal was falsches auf Twitter schreiben und ruinieren sich damit die ganze Karriere (teilweise berechtigt, manche geben echt derben Mist von sich), aber Tom Cruise zieht seit Jahrzehnten seine Sektenscheiße durch und macht trotzdem noch seine Top Gun und Mission: Impossible Filme. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Für mich jedenfalls ist Tom Cruise allein schon ein Grund einen Film nicht zu schauen. Da fehlt mir auch die Fähigkeit den Scientology-Faktor auszublenden.


Wenn ich nach dem Privatleben jedes Schauspielers gehe dürfte ich warscheinlich kaum noch Filme sehen, wer weiß was für Dreck die alle am Stecken haben. Ist ja nicht alles öffentlich wie bei ihm, der wenigstens kein Geheimnis draus macht. Mich wundert immer dass bei Will Smith und John Travolta irgendwie nie ein Hahn danach gekräht hat. Gibt ja etliche Promis die dort Mitglied sind. Zudem wird ja niemand gezwungen sich einer Sekte anzuschliessen - so beschissen ich die Bande auch finden mag.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2022)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> [...]
> 3. Ist das sein Leben und Scientology fügt keinen Menschen Schaden zu, ganz im Gegensatz zum Christentum oder Islam!


Puh ... harter Tobak.

Vllt. solltest du dich über Scientology richtig informieren. Natürlich wird das Aushänge-Schild der Sekte, Gerüchten zu Folge die rechte Hand des Sektenanführers, nicht unter Druck gesetzt - logisch.

Aber normale Menschen wie Du und ich sind der Grundpfeiler für den finanziellen Erfolg dieser Sekte und als ich 2004 das erste mal in Amerika war, Kalifornien - LA!, und dort die Pracht"kirche" gesehen habe, puh ... das ist nicht nur Nächstenliebe was dort praktiziert wird.

D.h. normale Menschen werden dort unter Druck gesetzt, finanziell ausgebeutet und, wenn sie die Sekte verlassen wollen, auch körperlich angegangen - es gibt genügend Aussteiger die vom Leben des normalen Mitglieds berichten.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Mai 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. normale Menschen werden dort unter Druck gesetzt, finanziell ausgebeutet und, wenn sie die Sekte verlassen wollen, auch körperlich angegangen - es gibt genügend Aussteiger die vom Leben des normalen Mitglieds berichten.


Man muss dazu allerdings sagen, dass das in großen Teilen der USA völlig normales Verhalten fast aller (christlichen) Kirchen dort ist, weswegen Scientology nicht so aus dem Rahmen fällt und auch von vielen Menschen dort als ganz normale Religionsgruppe angesehen wird. 

Die USA sind und bleiben ein Land der Widersprüche bei solchen Dingen.


----------



## Chroom (25. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Typ immer noch große Rollen bekommt. Andere müssen nur mal was falsches auf Twitter schreiben und ruinieren sich damit die ganze Karriere (teilweise berechtigt, manche geben echt derben Mist von sich), aber Tom Cruise zieht seit Jahrzehnten seine Sektenscheiße durch und macht trotzdem noch seine Top Gun und Mission: Impossible Filme. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Für mich jedenfalls ist Tom Cruise allein schon ein Grund einen Film nicht zu schauen. Da fehlt mir auch die Fähigkeit den Scientology-Faktor auszublenden.


Produziert der seine Fime nicht selbst?
Hab da mal was gelesen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Jedenfalls stand da was von seiner eigenen Produktionsfirma.


----------



## Chroom (25. Mai 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Puh ... harter Tobak.
> 
> Vllt. solltest du dich über Scientology richtig informieren. Natürlich wird das Aushänge-Schild der Sekte, Gerüchten zu Folge die rechte Hand des Sektenanführers, nicht unter Druck gesetzt - logisch.
> 
> ...


Ja, ich hab da mal eine sehr Interessante Doku auf Arte über diese Sekte gesehen.
Eben über Normale Menschen wie Du und Ich wenn Sie über einen Ausstieg nachgedacht haben oder wenn Sie nicht mehr bereit waren für völlig Sinnlose Seminare viel Geld zu bezahlen.
Die wurden dann psychisch und auch finanziell in den Ruin bis hin zum Selbstmord getrieben.
War echt sehenswert und beängstigend zugleich.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2022)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> 3. Ist das sein Leben und *Scientology fügt keinen Menschen Schaden zu*, ganz im Gegensatz zum Christentum oder Islam!


Das sehe ich eben nicht so. Letztendlich hat jede Religion, Gruppierung etc. das Potential Menschen zu schaden. Aber bei Sekten ist es halt nochmal was anderes, da das komplette Konzept der Vereinigung sehr vielen Leuten und deren Angehörigen psychisch und finanziell schadet.



Chroom schrieb:


> Produziert der seine Fime nicht selbst?
> Hab da mal was gelesen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
> Jedenfalls stand da was von seiner eigenen Produktionsfirma.


Kann sein. Wäre zumindest ne Erklärung.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man muss dazu allerdings sagen, dass das in großen Teilen der USA völlig normales Verhalten fast aller (christlichen) Kirchen dort ist, weswegen Scientology nicht so aus dem Rahmen fällt und auch von vielen Menschen dort als ganz normale Religionsgruppe angesehen wird.
> 
> Die USA sind und bleiben ein Land der Widersprüche bei solchen Dingen.


Absolut ... nur ging es ja nicht unbedingt darum, sondern die Aussage war explizit, dass Scientology niemanden schadet und das ist eben falsch. Nachweislich falsch.


----------



## Nevrion (27. Mai 2022)

Auffällig an den Trailer ist mal wieder, dass Tom Cruise rennt. Scheint wohl so eine Art "Running Gag" geworden zu sein - Zweideutigkeit beabsichtigt 
Bin jetzt kein Fan von Tom Cruise Filmen, aber er ist ein guter Schauspieler und in der Regel sind die Mission Impossible Filme durchaus unterhaltsame Action. Wo man für sich die Grenze zieht, ab wann man wegen des Privatlebens eines Schauspielers nicht mehr ins Kino geht, muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Das ist an dieser Stelle wohl keine Diskussion wert.


----------

